# Solar Panel mounting hardware



## GreatWhite (Jan 30, 2007)

I am considering my options for mounting solar panels on our CAL 46 (CC). We have large davits which will provide some options. There is a Mizzen on the boat so shade from the mast and sail (when in use) is a consideration.

I would like an elegant solution if possible as the boat is in Mexico and I will ultimately head down and hopefully have what I need to install on site.

I am considering a Kyocera solution if it makes sense. Has anyone ever installed Kyocera panels with the hardware supplied by the manufacturer?

I though these pole mounts looked decent:

http://www.kyocerasolar.com/pdf/catalog/Mounts.pdf

thoughts? What have others done?


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I installed two 130 watt panels this summer, one on each side of the cockpit on stainless steel tubes just outside the lifelines. I made my own clamping brackets. I wanted to mount them to my bimini top originally, but when I saw how big they were, I didn't have the real estate up there without going through some major modifications. Lots of trade offs when deciding how to mount them.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

I've used my mizzen and davits to assist my solar panel mount. I added two tangs with shrouds leading from the top of the mizzen to the aft top ends of the davits. the forward edge of my 100watt panel is fastened to these shrouds that also add support to the davits. Also, from the ends of the davits, I have two pieces of stainless tubing attached to the ends of the panels. A photo may help:








There's a boarding ladder laying on top of the davits that might confuse this picture. I don't include a method to tilt the panel with this mount, but that could be adapted to this idea. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, it ain't cheap but a solar stick ( The Solar Stik - The New Generator ) usually puts the panels outboard of everything.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

hellosailor said:


> Well, it ain't cheap but a solar stick ( The Solar Stik - The New Generator ) usually puts the panels outboard of everything.


I'll admit that it looks nice, but all the photos are on the lawn or parking lot. It looks like a pretty big footprint to find a suitable location on deck and "outboard of everything" isn't an option if you plan to have access to docks, pilings or rafted boats. I do think a big mounting pole is a good idea. I just don't see many probable fits for that one. Maybe they have a "marine" designed option that I didn't find on their site. 'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## GaryHLucas (Mar 24, 2008)

The Kyocera stuff looks to be all for a fixed mount that never changes. Take a look at Mechanical Components from RK Rose+Krieger for a good selection of aluminum mounting components. I've used these in the past with good results on industrial products.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

*Another Solution*

When mounting my solar panels (85 watt./55 watt.) I wanted to retain the use of the stern ladder,this was my solution.


----------



## SVPrairieRose (Oct 10, 2009)

I have been doing the same planning for my boat and I have put a lot of thought in having the panels mounted as Erps described. You can have them cant and pivot so as to catch the best sun at anchor and at the dock and have them down and flat against the life lines when sailing. For me however I would insist on them being easily removed with a secure inboard temporary mounting for rough weather storage. If you got pooped with them in place that could be bad.


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

billangiep said:


> When mounting my solar panels (85 watt./55 watt.) I wanted to retain the use of the stern ladder,this was my solution.........


'looks like my plan, but better! I'm impressed with the hinged action.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

Check out Gemini Canvas here in Maine. John the owner has been developing some very beautiful tube mounts that also work well for solar panels..

Gemini canvas


----------

